# Cinderella, AMA Rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

As many of you are getting ready to go to the Specialty, thought I would share a picture of a little one that your donations to the Rescue Raffle are helping.
We have so many these days its hard to keep up . So far this year we have placed 68 rescues into Adopting homes, across the U.S.. 
Cinderella was an owner surrender. She lived in a crate for years while everyone was at work. When she wore her teeth down trying to chew out, they confined her in the bathroom. 
Thankfully that chose to surrender her after she scratched up the back of the bathroom door.
We have renamed her Cindy. She is 11yrs old and 4lbs 5 oz and just as sweet and darling as she looks. She is no longer confined and we will find a great home for her to spend her years ahead, happy and free. She is now available for adoption in Northern California
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a sweet precious baby! I really pray that someone gives her a wonderful, loving, home. I wish that I could hold and kiss her, and tell her everything will be OK.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Edi she is really cute!!! I was just wondering if you ever get any rescues around the PA area. I would love for Nickee - Yogi's mom to have a chance to see if she would or could adopt a little one!!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness! What an sweetheart. My dream is to win the lottery and take in all the fluffs that need love and a safe, good home.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Janene, We do get rescues there. We can always use a foster home too. We have a Rescue coordinator in N.J. that is doing a great job. Go to our website to see her contact info. She would be the East coast Coordinator, Dawn Peleskey


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She's a doll!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Edie, she is beautiful. It makes me crazy to think of what people do to helpless animals. Why keep her for so long, they should have given her up right away so she could have lived a normal life. :angry:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh so precious 
Someone will give her the kind of home she deserves


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

what is the link to the website please???? by the way I think your fantastic!!!! Do you ever place dogs in Canada???


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

plenty pets 20 said:


> As many of you are getting ready to go to the Specialty, thought I would share a picture of a little one that your donations to the Rescue Raffle are helping.
> We have so many these days its hard to keep up . So far this year we have placed 68 rescues into Adopting homes, across the U.S..
> Cinderella was an owner surrender. She lived in a crate for years while everyone was at work. When she wore her teeth down trying to chew out, they confined her in the bathroom.
> Thankfully that chose to surrender her after she scratched up the back of the bathroom door.
> ...


 
Where is she located At Do they ever send them to Pa?
Hope i dont sound stupid Nickee Yogis Mommy


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> Where is she located At Do they ever send them to Pa?
> Hope i dont sound stupid Nickee Yogis Mommy


Hi Nickee, I was just asking Edie if they do for you!!!! Hey dont think I have forgotten you! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- she reminds me of little Secret who is 11 and weighs around 4 lbs. I can't imagine having Secret crated all day. She would go crazy.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Eddie May i ask if this is a recent photo or when the pup was younger?*


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I would like to be a foster home -- I think how can I sign up?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a beauty, Edie. And she'll finally have a good life. I'll try to share with some of my Northern California friends. My understanding from your post is that she'll go to a home there. Or am I wrong? Will she be on your website or FB page? I can't post on FB from here.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She is precious and just a little one like my Bella. Breaks my heart to think of all the years of being happy and spoiled that she missed out on. I pray she finds the most wonderful home and becomes the queen of the castle as she sooo deserves!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The picture of Cindy was taken today, to answer one question. She is lively and loves playing with the other male Maltese rescue that Gayle (our foster)has in her home.
I am asking Gayle to join SM, since she is a great foster home for me and AMA Rescue. She is also involved with the Golden Retriever breed and has a beautiful show quality girl too, named Bubbles.
So , Cindy is in No. Calif but could be adopted to adjoining states etc. We are looking for the perfect home for this sweet old , very healthy, livley little one.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Forgot to say that Gayle will post her on Facebook.


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

What a sweetie!! I would have her in a heartbeat - unfortunately I'm a little far away  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh she is adorable....she looks like she's a pup...she's 11 and she looks wonderful. Hope she finds a good home that will give her the care and attention she deserves ♥


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG locked up for 11 years,crate or bathroom, to be left alone for hours,why on earth would anyone get a dog and do that? I hate leaving mine alone to go up town,I get some serious "face" when I leave them for a bit...
So sad, she missed out on some serious spoiling...11 yrs, she still has some good years left and I know she's going to get a new furever home that will make her forget all that...


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh~~ she is sooo adorable! I hope she gets adopted to her perfect home soon!


----------

